
Too Many EVs, Too Few Chargers - algirau
http://www.1776.vc/insights/tesla-charging-electric-vehicles-ev-evercharge/
======
nextweek2
It's a good problem to have. Plus there is a tipping point when car park
owners can earn extra income from taking a slice of the profit.

At that point they'll want fast chargers since that will maximise ROI.

What I do wonder about is how on-street parking will be served. The UK has a
lot of homes where people don't have driveways for overnight charging.

~~~
manicdee
The UK also has lots of on-street chargers. If your car has decent range you
only need to charge every other day or so.

As smart parking meters eventually become slow chargers too, we will see fewer
problems with chargers becoming ICEd or hogged by charged EVs.

